# Michael Page Sig Request Again



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Take that Killz . Anyways, be creative with it, just have the name "Michael 'Venom' Page" on it. Heres the render.


----------



## Toxic

I will try and get something done for you.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Good shit man. Trying to be the first on the Michael Page bangwagon on MMAF


----------



## Toxic




----------



## LizaG

it looks pretty sweet! goes well with the Gold ClydebankBlitz


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Appreciate it man. I hate making sig requests. Back when I had my own computer I used to be big into sig making but I dont want to download Photoshop again. Looking at my old stuff though I might get tempted back into it somehow.

Anyways, rambling over, thanks man (pretend that repping worked).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

CupCake said:


> it looks pretty sweet! goes well with the Gold ClydebankBlitz





ClydebankBlitz said:


> Appreciate it man.


That time Clyde called CupCake "man" :laugh:


----------



## LizaG

ClydebankBlitz said:


> That time Clyde called CupCake "man" :laugh:


Hehehe that time you made a Sig that was the allowed size?

In other words, resize you sig to 420x220 Clyde...you know the drill


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Arrrgggghhh the stupid sig rules still don't may any sense.

Gif avatars are allowed but gif sigs are not.
Gif sigs are allowed in spoiler tags but not out of them.
You can have like 3 sigs if you have spoiler tags but not one big one.


Whoever made these fking rules REALLY needs to understand what takes up memory and what doesnt. Did they think a gif doesn't load just because it's in a spoiler tag? If anything it just takes up more memory cause you had to add the spoiler tag too.

Did they think avatars and sigs have different levels of memory?

Did they think that several sigs take up less than one big one?


Ahhhh!


----------



## LizaG

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Arrrgggghhh the stupid sig rules still don't may any sense.
> 
> Gif avatars are allowed but gif sigs are not.
> Gif sigs are allowed in spoiler tags but not out of them.
> You can have like 3 sigs if you have spoiler tags but not one big one.
> 
> 
> Whoever made these fking rules REALLY needs to understand what takes up memory and what doesnt. Did they think a gif doesn't load just because it's in a spoiler tag? If anything it just takes up more memory cause you had to add the spoiler tag too.
> 
> Did they think avatars and sigs have different levels of memory?
> 
> Did they think that several sigs take up less than one big one?
> 
> 
> Ahhhh!


It's simple...make on 420x220 and then make that your sig.

You have *one job*. :thumb02:


----------



## Ape

I haven't done a signature in a long time, but without any resources I came up with this. If you want a different color scheme or whatever let me know.

http://imgur.com/7BVQzd4

Don't know why the img codes didn't work, but whatever.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Ape said:


> I haven't done a signature in a long time, but without any resources I came up with this. If you want a different color scheme or whatever let me know.
> 
> http://imgur.com/7BVQzd4
> 
> Don't know why the img codes didn't work, but whatever.


I posted this request 3 years ago, but because MVP is still cool and CupCake banned my last sig so cheers mate, it's getting rocked .

Tbh it's actually pretty damn good. Great colour schemes, blended the other images in well which is something I've struggled with myself. Lighting is well done and the highlight of everything is the text. Really well clipped together with that font.

A thread was just made like 2 days ago about looking to get some of us back into GFX on the site so good to have you with us mate.


----------



## Ape

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I posted this request 3 years ago, but because MVP is still cool and CupCake banned my last sig so cheers mate, it's getting rocked .
> 
> Tbh it's actually pretty damn good. Great colour schemes, blended the other images in well which is something I've struggled with myself. Lighting is well done and the highlight of everything is the text. Really well clipped together with that font.
> 
> A thread was just made like 2 days ago about looking to get some of us back into GFX on the site so good to have you with us mate.


Haha well I'm glad I could help out.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Ape said:


> Haha well I'm glad I could help out.


Thank fk Michael Page didn't get KOed and retire eh? Haha. Actually he's got his biggest fight to date coming up so you might have just got me back on the bandwagon at the right time.


----------

